# Sigma 1609 sts magnet prob.



## kumarpr227 (Apr 8, 2010)

I got a question and was wondering if anyone else has had this problem.

I have a wireless Sigma 1609 sts *with out* the cadance sensor on my bike.

I have about 5,900km on the unit.

I am currently on my 4th set, for the computer and fork sensor, of batteries for the unit, this includes the set that comes with the unit.

About 400km ago I place my 4th set of batteries in the unit since it seemed there was quite a delay in the sensor registering the magnet. Some times it would stop registering during the middle of a ride.

Before, my problem was that once I started from a stop if it didn't register in the first few sec. then it wouldn't register till I made a full stop and played around with the wheel till it started registering. Once it registered I was fine. Now it can stop registering once it starts.

Here are the questions. Like everything else magnets have a shelf life. Is 6k KM asking too much out of a magnet? I have cleaned and placed the sensor before and after every ride still have the same issues.

Its a wireless unit, a low end wireless unit. If I were to get a digital wireless unit would I get longer performance out of it? I don't really care for all the extra features that come with a digital wireless unit. I haven't been able to find a digital wireless unit with simple function set.

If I were to get a wired unit, they still use magnets, would I still get the problem once I hit 6k KM?

I have checked out Sigma's website and the FAQ didn't really have anything useful. Also I can't seem to find any place to buy a replacement magnet on the net for my unit.

I don't care to much for features other than, total ODO, trip ODO, ave speed, and trip time. What I want is reliability. If you think a wired unit would meet my requirements could you give me a personal suggestion that has worked for you. If you think I would get more reliability from a wireless digital unit I don't mind spending a little more.

Also could I have just gotten a dud Sigma unit where the magnet wasn't up to spec?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Any brand replacement magnet should work. However, I doubt the magnet is the problem. I have a cateye unit that is 16 years old and still working fine. I have other types of magnets that are 40 years old and still strong.

It's probably time to replace your computer or the batteries.

Edit...if you want a magnet they are available....

SIGMA SPORT Power Magnet at REI.com

*O-ring and Magnet kit*

*Power Magnet*


----------



## kumarpr227 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. 

Your cateye unit is it wired or wire less?

Do wireless units have a shorter shelf life?

Would you think its the computer or the sensor that is busted. There is a green light every time the magnet that passes the sensor and that still blinks so I am thinking then it might be the computer unit.

Also experience from the forums. What brand of wireless units seems to last the longest.

Cateye, Sigma, Mavic, etc?

Thanks again for the info.


----------

